# Advertiser's sub-forum mod powers



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey,

would it be possible to get mod powers for the Strong Supps sub-forum so that I can made threads stickies etc? I obviously don't want it for the rest of the forum, just our bit.

Thanks


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

faipdeooiad said:


> Hey,
> 
> would it be possible to get mod powers for the Strong Supps sub-forum so that I can made threads stickies etc? I obviously don't want it for the rest of the forum, just our bit.
> 
> Thanks


 no


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

thats a bad idea really isnt it.. I get the sticky thing but that would also give any suppliers the ability to delete any complaints/issues that may arise.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

faipdeooiad said:


> Hey,
> 
> would it be possible to get mod powers for the Strong Supps sub-forum so that I can made threads stickies etc? I obviously don't want it for the rest of the forum, just our bit.
> 
> Thanks


 I might be able to do something on this, even if it's just the ability to pin topics.
It won't be for a couple of weeks though - please send me a private message on here and that 'll remind me to look into it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

andyboro said:


> thats a bad idea really isnt it.. I get the sticky thing but that would also give any suppliers the ability to delete any complaints/issues that may arise.


 I agree, I wouldn't want anyone other than Mods being able to delete member messages.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You could always ask a mod or Admin to pin a thread for you.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Mingster said:


> You could always ask a mod or Admin to pin a thread for you.


 I didn't think of that - it's pretty much just one thread I want doing anyway - Am I ok to tag you in the thread to have it stickied?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

faipdeooiad said:


> I didn't think of that - it's pretty much just one thread I want doing anyway - Am I ok to tag you in the thread to have it stickied?


 Crack on.


----------

